#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  محافظت از پسوردهای ذخیره شده در مرورگرها در مقابل ابزارهای جاسوسی

## nekooee

با سلام

امروزه به دلیل ساده بودن فریب دادن کاربران به کلیک بر روی فایلهای آلوده به نرم افزارهای جاسوسی ، استفاده از کیلاگر ها خیلی زیاد شده. این کیلاگرها پسووردهای ذخیره شده رو استخراج میکنند و به فرد فرستنده برنامه آلوده ارسال میکنند بدینگونه قربانی به راحتی بدون اطلاع ، تمامی اطلاعاتش را در اختیار افراد دیگر قرار میدهد 

این برنامه تمامی رمزها را با الگوریتم AES / Rijndael 256 کدگذاری میکنه. این سیستم کدگذاری هنوز کرک نشده و کسی نمیتونه به محتوای واقعی متن کدگذاری شده دست پیدا کنه.
می توانید کلیه اکانتهای خود رو در این برنامه وارد کنید دیگه نیازی به تایپ اونها نخواد بود و خود برنامه به صورت اتوماتیک فیلدهای رمز رو جایگزاری میکنه. اگر از قبل هم رمز ذخیره شدی ای داشته باشید به راحتی با این برنامه می توانید آنها را import کنید و بعد از import هم از شما میپرسه که آیا رمزهای ذخیره شده در دیتابیس مرورگر حذف بشه یا نه که میتوانید با حذف اونها از استخراجشون توسط کیلاگر جلوگیری کنید. منبعد تمام رمزها از داخل دیتابیس خود برنامه فراخوانی میشه و نیازی به آنها در دیتابیس مرورگر ندارید

همچنین می توانید اطلاعات خصوصی خود مانند کدهای کارتهای اعتباری خود رو در این برنامه به عنوان یک برنامه کمکی ذخیره کنید تا هر وقت خواستید آنها رو ببینید

برنامه هم کامل کرک شده هست. بعد از نصب باید فایل کرک را در پوشه برنامه با فیال اجرایی جایگزین و اجرا کنید.

من خودم برنامه رو نصب و تست کردم و بدون هیچ مشکلی کار میکنه. هم سیستمهای 32 bit و هم 64 bit رو پشتیبانی میکنه

چون فایل اصلی اون تورنت بود و احتمال دادم کاربران زیادی وارد نباشند با فایلهای تورنت کار کنند در خود انجمن آپلود کردم که میتونید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید






دارای محتوای پنهان




این هم عکسهایی محیط برنامه

----------

*1212ali*,*Aliservice*,*Arash44*,*arta00*,*dllgh*,*fbc*,*hos775*,*mhmdbw*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*vatani*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

من دارم ازش استفاده میکنم به چندتا حسن و ایراد پی بردم گفتم اینجا هم بگم

یکی از بزرگترین حسناش اینه که شما هر چی رمز تو اینترنت اکسپلورر مثلا ذخیره کردید میتونید تو فایرفاکس ودیگر مرورگرها هم استفاده کنید. یعنی این برنامه داخل همشون رمزها رو به اشتراک میگذاره. کافیه وارد برنامه که شدید از بالا کنار آیکون خارج شدن از پنجره روی کلید مربوط به این برنامه کلیک کنید. لیست کلیه یوزرنیم های ذخیره شده برای اون صفحه به نمایش در میاد که با کلیک بر روی اون خودش اتوماتیک لاگ این میکنه.
و همچنین مرورگرها رو که حذف و دوباره نصب کنید پسووردها از بین نمیره و این برنامه هم خودش راحت از اطلاعاتش بک آپ میگیره و همیشه دارین اونها رو


اما دو تا ایراد هم داره. اولا برای آدمهای خیلی مبندی کمی استفاده از اون سخته چون زبانشم انگلیسیه و کمی تنظیمات نیاز داره و یک مدت طول میکشه تا پسووردها رو ویرایش کنید ممکنه خیلی پسووردهای الکی هم قبلا در مرورگرها ذخیر کرده باشید که با این باید اونها رو به مرور که بهشون بر میخورید ویرایش یا حذف کنید

و اینکه با فایرفاکس 4 مشکل داره و کلیدش اون بالا به نمایش در نمیاد. که البته 100 درصد در وژنهای جدیدش این ایراد برطرف شده ولی متاسفانه اونها کرک شده نیستند
البته من فارسی فایرفاکس رو دارم ممکنه با نسخه انگلیسیش درست باشه

----------

*arta00*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## Service Manual

*سلام

نرم افزار خوبيه ، دانلود کردم ، ضمنا ميتونيد از لينک هاي زير همين نسخه رو دانلود کنيد .

براي کسانيکه نميخوان محدوديت دانلودشون کم بشه ....





دارای محتوای پنهان


*

----------

*1212ali*,*Arash44*,*arta00*,*dllgh*,*Khalili*,*mhmdbw*,*nema52*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Shami*,*vatani*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## nekooee

یک کیبورد مجازی برای تایپ هم داره که راحت میتونید ازش استفاده کنید. خیلی جالبه که وقتی موس رو حرکت میدین چندین شکل موس هم میاد که با شما حرکت میکنند و حتی کسی از موس عکس هم بگیره نمیتونه ببینه روی چه کلیدهایی تایپ کردید!!!

من که شیفتش شدم امیدوارم به زودی ورژنهای جدیدشم کرک بشه بتونم تو فایرفاکس 4 استفاده کنم. چون من فقط فایرفاکس استفاده میکنم

----------

*arta00*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## Service Manual

> من دارم ازش استفاده میکنم به چندتا حسن و ایراد پی بردم گفتم اینجا هم بگم
> 
> یکی از بزرگترین حسناش اینه که شما هر چی رمز تو اینترنت اکسپلورر مثلا ذخیره کردید میتونید تو فایرفاکس ودیگر مرورگرها هم استفاده کنید. یعنی این برنامه داخل همشون رمزها رو به اشتراک میگذاره. کافیه وارد برنامه که شدید از بالا کنار آیکون خارج شدن از پنجره روی کلید مربو به این برنامه کلیک کنید. لیست کلیه یوزرنیم های ذخیره شده برای اون صفحه به نمایش در میاد که با کلیک بر روی اون خودش اتوماتیک لاگ این میکنه.
> و همچنین مرورگرها رو که حذف و دوباره نصب کنید پسووردها از بین نمیره و این برنامه هم خودش راحت از اطلاعاتش بک آپ میگیره و همیشه دارین اونها رو
> 
> 
> اما دو تا ایراد هم داره. اولا برای آدمهای خیلی مبندی کمی استفاده از اون سخته چون زبانشم انگلیسیه و کمی تنظیمات نیاز داره و یک مدت طول میکشه تا پسووردها رو ویرایش کنید ممکنه خیلی پسووردهای الکی هم قبلا در مرورگرها ذخیر کرده باشید که با این باید اونها رو به مرور که بهشون بر میخورید ویرایش یا حذف کنید
> 
> و اینکه با فایرفاکس 4 مشکل داره و کلیدش اون بالا به نمایش در نمیاد. که البته 100 درصد در وژنهای جدیدش این ایراد برطرف شده ولی متاسفانه اونها کرک شده نیستند
> البته من فارسی فایرفاکس رو دارم ممکنه با نسخه انگلیسیش درست باشه


*سلام

آقاي نکويي با فايرفاکس 4 مشکلي نداره ، من آخرين نسخه فايرفاکس رو نصب دارم و آپديت هم هست و مشکلي نيست ، احتمالا به خاطر فارسي بودن مرورگرتون هست ...*

FF4.JPG

----------

*arta00*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## nekooee

آقا رضا شما تو ویندوز xp نصب کردید و نسخه 4 مخصوص xp نصب شده براتون که کلا متفاوت هست ظاهرش. تو ویندوز 7 تمام بالاش Areo هست و گزینها داخل یک کلید نارنجی رنگ هست و منوها به صورت پیشفرض نشون نمیده و از داخل اون کلید نارنجی رنگ کشویی باز میشن

البته من یکبار آنیستال کردم دوباره نصب کردم برای فایرفاکس من هم درست شد. زمانی نصبش میکردم فایرفاکس اجرا بود فکر کنم به خاطر همین نتونسته بود افزونه رو روش اجرا کنه

----------

*arta00*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## nekooee

گفتم یک عکس از ظاهر ورژن 4 بگیرم تو ویندوز 7 شاید بخواین ببینید. البته  من از فایرفاکس خارج شدم دوباره وارد شدم دوباره کلیدش پرید. کلا سازگاری  نداره با این ورژن...

----------

*arta00*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## nekooee

نسخه انگلیسی رو نصب کردم درست شد با انگلیسیش مشکلی نداره. آخه نسخه 4 برای زبانهای دیگه هنوز بتا هست و مشکل داره مثلا کل آیکنهای خروج و مینیمایز و .. هم میرن راست صفحه

----------

*arta00*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## pedram

سلام
عرض ادب واحترام خدمت دوست خوبم جناب نكويي قربان من با سيستم ويروس Nod32 مرتبا ابديت ميشدم ودو روزه فكر ميكنم براي شركتي كه اين نرم افزار را ساپورت ميكرده مشگل ايجاد شده موندم نمي تونم سيستمم را اپديت كنم چون ايراد Password , user را مرتب تكرار ميكنه نميدونم ديگه چكاركنم.البته پوزش ميخوام چون جايي نديدم كه طرح سوال كنم كه ديگر دوستان هم مشاركت داشته باشند .چون پست امنيتي هست .اينجا مطرح كردم / با عرض پوزش از شما بابت پست ؟. . 
سپاس

----------

*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

خواهش میکنم. اگه تایپیک جدید هم ایجاد کنید اشکال نداره.  نه مشکلی نداره آپیدیت میشه. فقط یک کرک من دیروز در سایت قرار دادم که مشکل داشت شما اگه اون رو نصب کردید شاید به خاطر اونه که روش درست کردنش هم در همان تایپیک آقای servicemanual گذاشتن . 
اگه نه که شاید مشکل از حای دیگه هست . شما مطمئنید یوزر و پسوورد جدید میزنید ؟ چون اینها همانطور که میدونید تند تند از کار می افتن.
با آقا رضا مکاتبه کنید چون nod رو سیستمشون نصبه یوزر و پسووردی هم که استفاده میکنید به ایشون بدید تست کنند و نتیجش رو بهتون بگن

درضمن این رو هم اضافه کنم که این برنامه یوزر  پسووردهای یاهو مسنجر هم نگه داری میکنه!!

ما چند نفر از سیستم استفاده می کنیم و یکی از مشکلات این بود که هر بار باید پسوورد و رمز بلند بالای خودم رو برای یاهو میدادم. آخه یاهو فقط آخرین یوزر و پسوورد رو ذخیره میکنه که تازه اینقدر هم ساده رمزنگاری میکنه که با کیلاگرها راحت از رجیستری استخراج میشه

اما این نرم افزار با یک کلید با هر کاربری که بخواین براتون کانکت میکنه بدونه هیچ خطری..

----------

*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## pedram

جناب نكويي عزيزمن Nod32 ورژن 4 را خريداري كردم حدود 2ساله دارم مشگلي نداشتم و ازسايت گردو يوزر وپسورد را راحت ميگرفتم ولي اونا ميگن شركت مربوطه حك ميكنه ويا همين مشگل سرقت اي. دي هاي ويندوزه يا نميدونم مشگل كجاست  ؟.. .واز جناب شاطي زاده هم مشرك سوال طرح كردم .در قسمت  تحت كنترل شما ديدم ايشان هم دارند پيگيري مشترك در زمينه موضوع بخش مبادله داشتيد .ديگه وقت را مناسب طرح موضوع مطروحه ديدم وبا احترام به هر دو اساتييد .حال اگر نياز هست براي ايشان هم پيعام در خصوص بگذارم / 
سپاس

----------

*nekooee*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

فکر میکنم نیاز به پیام خصوصی نباشه و فردا ایشون این تایپیک رو میبینند.
اون برنامه ای که من گفتم مشکل داشت اگر دانلود کردید  فقط کرک بود یعنی خود انتی ویروس منظورم نبود چون آنتی ویروس هم گذاشتم و  مشکلی نداره. البته ورژنی که من تو سایت گذاشتم جدید هست و دو سال پیش  ورژنهای قدیمی تر هستند. 
خوب پس ایراد از اون برنامه نیست چون شما کرک رو دانلود نکردید خوشبختانه

شما یوزرو  پسووردها رو از سایتهای مختلف می تونید بگیرید که احتمالا سایت گردو هم به  شما اینها رو ارائه میده.

بهترین کار این هست که اگر لایسنس نخریدد و از یوزرهای تقلبی استفاده می  کنید ، از آقای شاطی زاده یک یوزرو پسوورد بگیرید که الآن داره کار میکنه و  جواب میده. اگر با اون نیز مشکل داشتید احتمالا آنتی ویروس شما مشکل پیدا  کرده که باید بررسی بشه... اگر تروجان یا ویروسی نگرفته باشید که خرابش  کرده باشه با تغییر تنظیمات  درست میشه اما اگر ویروسی اون رو خراب کرده  باشه که باید ویروس رو از بین ببرید و باید بررسی بشه چه ویروسی هست تا بشه  به صورت دستی حذفش کرد

بهتره مرحله به مرحله پیش بریم تا گیج نشید . پس ابتدا اول از آقای شاطی زاده یک یوزر و  پسوورد فعال و مطمئن بگیرید و تست کنید بعد نتیجه رو اعلام کنید تا وارد  مرحله بعدی بشیم

----------

*pedram*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا
سلام آقا پدرام. حالا که فرمودید دیدم نود من هم چند روزه آپدیت نشده و دستی که آپدیت کردم ایرور یوزر پسوورد میده و یوزرهایی که پیدا کردم را هم قبول نمیکنه. 
حالا میشه آفلاین اون را آپدیت کرد که نیاز به فایل به روز آن است.

----------

*nekooee*,*pedram*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا
با سلام مجدد. با یوزر پسووردهای لینک زیر آپدیت شد:
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?...ll=1#post81647
من از 19 فروردین استفاده کردم.

----------

*nekooee*,*pedram*,*Service Manual*

----------


## pedram

عرض سلام دارم خدمت دوستهاي گلم
 جناب صابري عزيز وجناب نكوي عزيز ممنونم از لطف هر دو بزرگوار بله جناب صابري همينطوره من مجبورشدم پسورد تريل تاريخ منقضي استفاده كردم مشگل رفع شد ولي اگر حملات ويروسي داشته باشيم متاسفانه اخرين يوزر را اپ مكنه متشكرم از هر در بزرگواران /
سپاس

----------

*صابری*

----------

